# Cop right, something was fishy!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The Forum, Saturday, May 22nd, 2004 A13.

"Lino Lakes, MN - An officer who smelled something fishy during a routine traffic stop led to the discovery of 117 walleyes in a car trunk, authorities said Friday."

Paraphrasing now...

Five guys had 117 walleyes in the trunk that they caught in the St. Louis River in Duluth. Then the officers got a search warrent for the home and found 305 sunfish (145 over the limit). Restitution for the walleye is $2,790 and the sunfish is $725.

The adults could face fines up to $3,000 each, one year in jail, or both. There were four adults and one juvenile.

I forgot to mention..._*The men should have had no more then 10 walleyes from this area totally combined!*_

I for one say fry their arse's and let 'em rot in hell! :sniper:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

The arresting officer is a close friend.

I called him for some confiscated fish for a fish fry
over the 4th of July.

I was suprised he knew what the smell of fish even 
was, since he never seems to be able to catch 
anything but the anchor rope!

Sad to see such a large waste of resources!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i hate poachers


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Any bets they get off with no jail time and less than the max fine(unfortunately)?

I would like to hear of someone actually doing time for this.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Steve I agree with you hammer them hard, But it never seems to happen. Does anyone know what punishment the Bass brothers recieved? These were the guys from S C that shot hundreds of ducks in ND. I never heard . If any one knows what the punishment was or who the judge was I would like to hear.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Old Hunter
Aren't we all!!
There was a piece in the StarTrib today about these guys, they will loose their licenses for three years and be charged, no felony charges yet. more charges could come from the sunfish in the freezer.

Ya know I never did hear what happened to those duck guys either.

why is it that poaching is getting to be like a "white collar" crime, you get your fingers slapped and go to the country club for a couple of months!!

it should be a lifetime national ban on hunting/fishing with a three strikes your out clause.

I watched a program awhile ago about black bear being poached for their gall bladders, they got caught and got their fingers slapped and then got caught again. they knew the punishment was a joke!!

It must really take a lot of guts to be a game warden! with a city cop the suspect may have a gun, with a game warden the suspect does I don't think I have ever heard of a case of assult with a deadly fishing rod!

Have a good one!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Open Field,

I agree with you, but probably little will be enforced, due to the
concern of racial profiling.

I believe with such a gross offense that someone should also
loss their right to own a firearm.

May seem severe, but maybe some of these idiots will think
twice!


----------

